# Free to a good home: Solitary Red Swordtail female, Upton/Hopkinton MA area



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

OK, as long as I've been discussing putting fish up for adoption, I got a single Red Swordtail female that came along as an "extra" with some Red Wag Platies I bought at the BAS auction in early November. The Red Wags are breeding like, well... platies. 

So Ms. Sword is in there, surrounded by platies and their babies. She's pretty big (2" to 2.5") and fairly pushy. I've decided I need to reduce some of the bioload in that tank. She is a tomatoe red color, with some flecking of black in her hindquarters. NOT show material, but a well shaped red fish may be just the thing you need in your green planted tank. 

I don't mind keeping her, (although she may get relocated to a different tank) but if there is someone who enthusiastically would WANT her, she's just not appreciated fully where she is now.

I could drop off in the Boston/Cambridge/Arlington/Newton area (depending on day of the week). I'm in Upton, near Hopkinton, MA.

-Jane


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It's good to see a few members in MA. I came over from the Wet Thumbs forum and really like the site. I live in Framingham. I'm not interested but I do know that Tropic Isle Rt 9 East bound in Framingham will take it and may even give you something for it; be it cash or credit for plants or fish. I recently turned in a huge female silver angelfish that was eating my tank bred Cardinals and ghost shrimp. Yes, it was that big. I'm always bringing in plants that I get other plants or fish in exchange for.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Newt!

yeah, I know Tropic Isle is a quality place, and if I had to give a fish to a pet store that is where it would end up. I was just looking to see if perhaps someone has a livebearer tank where she'd fit in. 

Thanks though!
-Jane


----------

